# Best ITB ?s brand for 16v



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Best ITB ´s brand for 16v*

Hi people , which is the best brand for an ITB´s system for a new project engine 2.1 16V


I already has an EXTRUDABODY , complete sysptem for my 2.1 8V engine , buy i´m looking to buy a new one for my new project


----------



## NiX_86 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. Jenvey looks to be famous in Europe (Jenvey, badger5, emerald3D)..Guys here says TWM (Borla) is the best. Check on the AT Power website and ask for a price. Something like €1150 for the big parts. IMO They are much more affortable then they where a few years ago. 

OBX cloned Jenveys so Jenveys dropped their price.

I check on the european side because CAN$ worth more Euro than US $ these days.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

I had 45mm TWM's on my built 16v.
The build quality was excellent.


----------



## NiX_86 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

BUYER BEWARE. 
Those OBX units will work BUT you have to completely rebuild ALL of the joints. I have them on my car and they SUCK!
Just pony up the Big bucks and Get Quality.

TWM
Jenvey
TK Motorsport.ne slides.( race only )

find my posts in here about the OBX ITBs.


----------



## NiX_86 (Jul 17, 2014)

simon-says said:


> BUYER BEWARE.
> Those OBX units will work BUT you have to completely rebuild ALL of the joints. I have them on my car and they SUCK!
> Just pony up the Big bucks and Get Quality.
> 
> ...


I saw your post when I was looking for info on OBX ITBs...that's sad. I finally ordered Jenveys from Hayward Performance. Couple hundreds more than OBX, but I chose the linkage, stacks...and all the small parts to make the installation easier is included.

I recommand that shop BTW. Fast response, good price and he knows his stuff.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

NiX_86 said:


> I saw your post when I was looking for info on OBX ITBs...that's sad. I finally ordered Jenveys from Hayward Performance. Couple hundreds more than OBX, but I chose the linkage, stacks...and all the small parts to make the installation easier is included.
> 
> I recommand that shop BTW. Fast response, good price and he knows his stuff.


I originally had Jenveys from Hayward and wasn't a big fan so I soon switched to TWMs. I have had the TWMs for about 8 years now and I am very happy I made the switch.


----------



## magnessr (Dec 10, 2013)

Bringing this back from the dead. Anyone is the Bahn Brenner Motorsport setup? 

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/3057/16V_ITB_Individual_Throttle_Body_Kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiX_86 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's the TWM ones. Borla bough them few years ago. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

